# DC-DC Converter



## timk9 (Feb 22, 2006)

I tried googling to find this answer but ended up finding technical documents way over my head on what I thought would be a very simple question...

Are there any small gizmos I can put on a wire inside a computer to convert 12v DC to 9v DC? I could easily mod a car-cigarette-lighter adapter but I want something small.

Thanks!
Tim


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

i believe you would have to make your own voltage regulator with some transistors resistors etc. it is complicated to make your own.

also check this link out it might need some explaining but it is pretty simple to make once you understand it
http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/circ/car912.htm
R = resistor
C = capacitor(?)
the rest im kinda trying to figure out what they are

also look at phone chargers, find a phone that needsa 9v source and then find a charger for that phone. then you have your 12v input and 9v output
click this link for a 12v to 9v car adapter which you can easily cut up and modify to fit your needs
http://www.powerstream.com/dc6.htm


----------



## kanna (Apr 25, 2006)

*Hi folks - dc to dc conversion-URGENT*

:  Hi folks,

I'm a newbie to this forum. Iv gone through some of the discussions
its quite interesting. 

I'm designing a circuit in which the input voltage range is 13.5 to 28V,max of output current 1A and outputs [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]'v used this below mentioned configuration : Generating 5V using LM3100 switcher from inupt of 13.5V to 28V. Then use this 5V to generate 15 and 3.3V using LM2704 and LP3990 respectively.

As you people know the the external components like inductors, caps occupy most of ur pcb space which is the main problem faced by me.
can any one suggest me the better configuration with miniature and less components. :sayno: 
It is a immediate requirement. pleas help :sayno: 

regards and thanks in advance
kanna


----------



## manofsorrow (Feb 5, 2006)

that circuit is actually fairly simple in all reality. I cant quite remember what Q is but Ill edit this post if it comes back to me. Z should be a zener diode.


----------



## loertini87 (Mar 28, 2011)

hi guys,
i'm new in this field so sorry if i'm making a stupid question: i have to charge a supercapacitor with a energy source (don't care which) which varies his voltage and current continously; between this two components i have a dc dc boost-converter. The supercapacitor voltage varies with its state of charge (if the state of charge grows up the voltage grows up). The question is: i have to control the dc dc converter for having out of it the same voltage of the supercapacitor?
Thank you very much.


----------



## rasyidi (Nov 28, 2011)

hi guys,

i would like to build a bidirectional DC DC converter for electric vehicle. The converter is a full bridge type with transformer. The question is how is the correct method to select a transformer for this converter? What kind of transformer is suitable for this converter?
Thank you very much!!


----------



## LPSCOM (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am new here. I need to find a replacement for Active Semi ACT4072. It has got to be the exact specification. Could anyone help me? Even Taiwan or China brand would do.

Thanks in advance


----------

